# Guardy Ratbag dog does good!!



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Molly had a fairly serious resource guarding issue when I first got her and almost certainly would have bitten if pushed. We have worked on it steadily over the years and generally she is pretty good these days and lets me take most things back from her with no drama.

She is still a thief though (and probably always will be - she enjoys it ) and the other evening I saw her come out of my bedroom with her tell tale "stolen something" swagger  we all went downstairs and she stashed it somewhere so I tried a slightly different approach and asked her to fetch - she went and got her stolen treasure, brought it in, dropped it at my feet and backed off and sat for her treat  

Her treasure - a USB cable :devil: she really will steal anything she can get hold of


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Ha ha Molly! At least she's an honest thief


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Ha Ha! Sneaky girl. Maggie's lasted is that she will steal my gloves as soon as I take them off from coming inside. Then the chase is on as she runs away with them wagging her tail and growling pretend ferociously egging me on to play.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I know that pretend ferociuos growl well, it is hard not to laugh which only increases their fun over the theft.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

To be honest I am so used to her thieving ways now if I am doing something with lots of potential for theft I tend to leave her something tempting I don't mind her having, she steals that and then leaves me alone and we are both happy


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

What a lovely girl! I like an honset thief. 

I'm amazed too that fetch worked for that! I don't think my two would make the connection!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Haha! She is full of character that's for sure.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Well done Guardy Ratbag - has quite a good ring to it as a name, you'll have to register her as that on the KC activity register if she is not already registered!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

DB1 said:


> Well done Guardy Ratbag - has quite a good ring to it as a name, you'll have to register her as that on the KC activity register if she is not already registered!


That would be a brilliant activity name  is it very bad to admit that when I first had her she was called Ratbag enough to respond well to it as a name as well as it's shorter form - Rats


----------

